# meet lacy, my new silkie!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I want you to meet lacy. Just picked her up about an hour ago! I'll get better pictures when she is settled. She is already the boss! She loves people! Loves to be held and petted!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely, silkies always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! Must have been exciting to go and pock up your new baby.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohhh, she's gorgeous!!!! Very pretty girl!


----------



## heyheypaula (Feb 15, 2013)

So pretty!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all! I'm excited!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I would be too. She's a doll!


----------



## starsevol (Jan 11, 2013)

How did I miss this? Does this mean you are now up to....*gasp*,,,,5???

She is just amazing!! You know you and your gorgeous featherkids have gotten me obsessed with silkies. No matter what egg layer breed I end up with, a pair or trio of silkies are a gotta-have for me as well!!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol! Thank you! Yes I totally fell in love with the silkies too! They are so loving and gentle and just like lap kittens! I'm not regretting getting the silkie breed! My new girl is even laying for me! Found out the eggs are fertile so I'm popping them in the incubator, who knows I might even have seven! Lol.. just have to wait and see.


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

AWH soo cute congrats I have some silkies too she looks like a really show quality chicken


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you so much! i found a wonderful breeder! I'm very lucky to have found her!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

She isn't standing up, she wouldn't move I will show you better one tomorrow love the silkie so cute


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hard to see but my gray one


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

aww they are so sweet! i love the pictures! please take more. i can't really see the second one at all, id love to see her! how old are they?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a beautiful doll she is!


----------

